# Good shop in South OC to fit first road bike



## rtcage (Sep 10, 2008)

I have been riding mountain bikes for a while and am contemplating my first road bike purchase.

Any advice on shops in OC that have a good selection of top brands and expertise in fitting me with the right bike?


----------



## bmf102 (Apr 29, 2008)

I just picked up a bike from La Habra Cyclery in northern OC. The sales guy Jim was really helpful in helping size up for a road bike. I too just got into riding road after being only on a mountain bike.


----------



## lego2000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Rock N Road in Irvine or Mission Viejo. Or Switchback Cyclery in Orange are pretty good. I especially like Switchback Cyclery. Very friendly people there.


----------



## p-dubb (Sep 17, 2008)

how is Performance Bikes for this reason?


----------

